# Any reviews for Pai Gow cigars?



## CigarBandit

I just bought a sampler of Pai Gow brand cigars, and unless I am misinterpreting the review section, we don't seem to have any reviews for them. 

Are they a good smoke? Am I going to regret this purchase? Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Scott W.

If you like sweetened tipped budget cigars, these should do you fine. Enjoy


----------

